# c1500 vs k1500



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

why can a classic 1500 take a midweight western plow and not the k1500?

the classic has a FGAWR of 3925 and the new body has a FGAWR of 3950 with the same weight rating in the front end why is it that the new body style cannot handle the midweight plow?

i am most likely gonna get the HTS plow anyway but i just want to understand the reasoning behind this.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

A C1500 used to mean a 2-wheel drive. And the K1500 used to mean a 4-wheel drive. The 99-up trucks are not considered C or K anymore. I am not sure what years you are referring to. The 88-98 are OBS. The 99-06 are NBS. The 07-up are NNBS. In 07 they have NBS and NNBS trucks. The NBS trucks were considered classic trucks. It does get confusing.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Weight disturbution and federal statues. Its not that you cannot put it on, its you're not allowed to put it on.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

ok then, what i meant was 99-07 vs 07+. 

also i was looking and they do reccomend the midweight on a truck with a higher RGAWR why would the rear axle come into play with the weight of a plow could it be the amount of ballast needed to carry the plow? but that doesn't make sense either since the ballast amount for the midweight is 960 lbs and that doesn't exceed the payload of the bed.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jerseydrew;1040813 said:


> ok then, what i meant was 99-07 vs 07+.
> 
> also i was looking and they do reccomend the midweight on a truck with a higher RGAWR why would the rear axle come into play with the weight of a plow could it be the amount of ballast needed to carry the plow? but that doesn't make sense either since the ballast amount for the midweight is 960 lbs and that doesn't exceed the payload of the bed.


OK NBS vs NNBS the 07+ have coil springs and a changed weight distribution.

Even with Snoways 26 series units the NNBS trucks squat. Timbrens and ballast are a must.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

basher;1040817 said:


> OK NBS vs NNBS the 07+ have coil springs and a changed weight distribution.
> 
> Even with Snoways 26 series units the NNBS trucks squat. Timbrens and ballast are a must.


the snoway has some good weight to it. i think 500+ lbs the western is about 425. but i went out to my truck when i got it and i weighed 340lbs at the time (working on it), and stood on the tow hooks to see how much the front compressed and it was only 1/2 inch with 340lbs on the nose. how much more can it compress with 100-150 lbs? does it help that i have the z71?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jerseydrew;1040822 said:


> the snoway has some good weight to it. i think 500+ lbs the western is about 425. but i went out to my truck when i got it and i weighed 340lbs at the time (working on it), and stood on the tow hooks to see how much the front compressed and it was only 1/2 inch with 340lbs on the nose. how much more can it compress with 100-150 lbs? does it help that i have the z71?


Snoway 7'6" 26 series is 451lbs in Polycarbonte and includes down pressure, something DD won't have for a couple more years..

the MD75 Snowdogg is only 400lbs, no down pressure.

Still regardless off which you install, I recommend timbrens and ballast.

Pull a little C.S. out of the tool box and you might realize that weight 400/450lbs is extended 36" from the front bumper and tow hooks.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yup, the new 1500 trucks have struts just like most cars. They had to make lighter plows for the new trucks. Most have come out with half ton series plows. It is too bad a truck is not a truck anymore


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

mossman381;1040830 said:


> Yup, the new 1500 trucks have struts just like most cars. They had to make lighter plows for the new trucks. Most have come out with half ton series plows. It is too bad a truck is not a truck anymore


No strut...coil over shock with upper and lower control arm. As strut is a coil over with one lower control arm.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Newdude;1040833 said:


> No strut...coil over shock with upper and lower control arm. As strut is a coil over with one lower control arm.


Well, I just learned something new. Whatever they call it, it does not belong on a 4x4 truck.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

jerseydrew;1040822 said:


> the snoway has some good weight to it. i think 500+ lbs the western is about 425. but i went out to my truck when i got it and i weighed 340lbs at the time (working on it), and stood on the tow hooks to see how much the front compressed and it was only 1/2 inch with 340lbs on the nose. how much more can it compress with 100-150 lbs? does it help that i have the z71?


What truck do you have? Z71 I dont think make much of a difference. Only thing really different is shocks. It can be more a matter of whether you have plow prep or not. With say, another 150lbs, you are probably looking at close to 3/4 to an inch of total drop.



mossman381;1040739 said:


> The 99-up trucks are not considered C or K anymore. I am not sure what years you are referring to.


Ah but in a sense they still are. Chassis codes for the vin are C or K (ex. 1GTHK2 is a gmc 4x4 2500), and GM still considers them likewise. All ordering guides for example list CC20903 (reg. cab long box 2wd) and CK20903 (reg. cab long box 4wd).

And as far as coilover ifs not belonging on a truck...that thing on the left in your sig has it, and so do many Baja racing trucks.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Newdude;1040870 said:


> Ah but in a sense they still are. Chassis codes for the vin are C or K (ex. 1GTHK2 is a gmc 4x4 2500), and GM still considers them likewise. All ordering guides for example list CC20903 (reg. cab long box 2wd) and CK20903 (reg. cab long box 4wd).
> 
> And as far as coilover ifs not belonging on a truck...that thing on the left in your sig has it, and so do many Baja racing trucks.


I know the C and K are chassis codes and that they still use them. But the C and the K seemed to stop after 98. It is still used to identify the 88-98 trucks. Not sure why it stopped.

After you explained what the difference was with a coilover and a strut, my polaris ranger was the first thing I thought of. Definitely gives a comfy ride, but not made for work imo.


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

i had a K1500 2005 crew cab with a front rating at 3925 with torsion bars. I ran a 7'-6" pro plow which was 150lbs more than the mid weight.I cranked the torsion bars and installed timbrems. western said only to install the mid-weight plow. but again the newer trucks have the coil over springs and you have to install blocks or timbrens in the front of thoses also. this will help carry the plow while you travel. 
Most plow manufactures ratings are for a full loaded truck. meaning passengers. if its just you and the ballast go for it but just remember ballast is key and watch your temperature gauge cause the bigger plows are taller and will block the air flow accross your front end. may need a upgrade your fan clutch or install electric auxillary fans.


----------

